

SF Sends Cease-And-Desist To Apps Selling Public Parking Spots - chrisacky
http://techcrunch.com/2014/06/23/parking-apps/?ncid=fb&utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=fb&utm_content=FaceBook

======
ChuckMcM
I would love to have this go to court. If I have just parked my car and am
standing there and someone says "Hey, here is $10 if you move your car and let
me part there." I would be tempted to take it. This is what the App automates.
So how do you get from incentivizing someone to move their car, to a 'lease of
public parking spots' ? That is the legal theory I'd love to hear presented by
the City Attorney.

